# Job Search



## r.simmons (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm currently looking for a job in the medical coding field. I have some experience in charge posting, charge auditing, verifying CPT,ICD-9 and HCPCS codes and precertification. If anyone has any leads on jobs please let me know I have applied to many different places but only had one interview but I wasn't selected for the position. Thanks in advance


----------



## DEBBIEC9 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Don't give up!*

Hey, I am nurse, and decided to cross train so I went back school and got my degree in medical coding and billing and I will be sitting for CPC 8/04.  The company Outcomes solutions has coding department...only the dont yet use remote coders you must be in Kentucky. However, I hear they might be willing to train and give someone new a chance, its 6-8 week projects, it might be longer like a couple of months (November to Februray).  However, I am willing to find or figure out accommodations if they could give me a couple of months of PAID experience. Fill out application... BUT you have to get the coding department let them know you are willing relocate.  1-678-942-2200. Its a little bit of running around on the phone...I had to call a couple of times, until I got manager but she told me call back around September when the start up the project again.  When you get the manager be sure she get your name and flags your application. I hope that helps. Please pass on anything you hear please!! 

Debbie  P.S.

Please give any pointers for the CPC exam


----------

